
Show HN: Wanted business cards, tried to make a virtual business card instead - selbyk
http://biz.selby.io/
======
selbyk
Still kinda buggy and no idea what good it'll do, but it was fun to make. All
the references and libraries used are listed in a Google Doc.

Originally wanted to use three.js, but it was going way too slowly:
[http://biz.selby.io/wat](http://biz.selby.io/wat)

